# FreeMVcodes.com - Free Music Videos for your websites/blogs!



## Shaggy

*www.freemvcodes.com*



*FreeMVcodes.com*



The site allows you to copy html code of a certain music video that you like and slap it on your website or blog. Its very simple.



Just go to the site, find the video you want, copy the html code at the bottom and paste it to your website/blog. Thats it.



If you don't feel like doing that, and just want to watch some music videos for free, you can do that too! Watch over 10,000 videos for free. 


Let me know what you all think?

Have fun!


----------



## fishfreaks

Cool site, thanks shaggy! Is this your site too?


----------



## Shaggy

Yep, I just get it up, I'm still working on the layout. I'm glad you 2 like it..


----------



## Lydia

That's pretty sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Shaggy

Are you going to use it Lydia?


----------



## Lydia

Haha I don't have a site to put it on but I did watch some of them and it would come in handy for when I want to listen to a song I don't have on iTtunes (you have to pay for songs there to get them). So I will use it like that. I just won't put any on a site. But it looks nice and easy to use! I'm listening to the barenaked ladies right now 

Edit: wow you have a lot of artists on there! I'm surprised you have "Home", by Michael Buble...he's not that common.


----------



## fishfreaks

Im suprised that you added wolfpac to the list. Not many people have their videos or music on their site. Nice work Shaggy :-D


----------



## Lydia

Since you mentioned wolfpac I had to look it up.....ummm just out of curiousity, but which one of yall likes them?


----------



## fishfreaks

Me. LOL. The female. Amber. They're a local band, VERY local haha. They're beginning to "further" their horizons. :lol:


----------



## Guest

im using it for my myspace. nice, by far one of the better sites to get music codes from. im glad you have the offspring.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

LOL I was away from my space for a while... but it's cool! Thanks Shaggy.
Btw... di you have any other message boards rather than FF?


----------



## fishboy

YOU HAVE MY FAVORITE BAND, DEATH FROM ABOVE 1979 , I'm really impressed, not many people have ever heard of them


----------



## Shaggy

Max, yes I do have other forums. 

Scuba, you did leave the link back to www.freemvcodes.com under the video on your myspace page, right..

Glad you are all liking it!


----------



## Guest

Shaggy said:


> Max, yes I do have other forums.
> 
> Scuba, you did leave the link back to www.freemvcodes.com under the video on your myspace page, right..
> 
> Glad you are all liking it!


of course i left the link


----------



## Shaggy

PM me the link to your blogs Scuba and Baby! 

So that I can see it in action..


----------



## Lexus

Thanks Shaggy!


----------



## Shaggy

Hope you enjoy it Lexus.


----------



## Shaggy

If you have any videos on your blog or website, post it here. I'm just curious on how it looks on all of your sites.


----------



## fishfreaks

I'll pm you shaggy, i'd rather do that then put it here for the whole world to see, lol. If anyone else wants it just PM me.


----------



## Shaggy

Nice blog FF. I see that your a MudVayne fan!


----------



## fishfreaks

Shaggy said:


> Nice blog FF. I see that your a MudVayne fan!


thanks! and yes i have been since their underground album :-D


----------



## Shaggy

Who is the I here..


----------



## fishfreaks

haha, Amber. Me. Female. I got tony into them too. Do you like them shaggy?


----------



## Shaggy

Love them! I like all that type of music Amber..


----------



## Jonno

wow cool i might use it for my msn space when i have time to update it, glad to see you have muse on it shaggy


----------



## Osiris

Am just checking this out, i would like to add this to my code.....

O man no "born in east LA" that bites


----------



## Osiris

Who Sings, "drop it like it's hot"?


----------



## Guest

Snoop Dog...

that kind of music annoys me...


----------



## Osiris

I Know, was only alternative to "Born in East LA" LMAO I love cheech & Chong


----------



## fishfreaks

Scuba Kid said:


> Snoop Dog...
> 
> that kind of music annoys me...


I'm with you on that one


----------

